# Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?



## Administrator (21. September 2005)

*Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Also schon öfters gemacht, daher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also schon öfters gemacht, daher keine Probleme damit.


dito.


----------



## MoS (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Rabowke am 21.09.2005 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2005 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich auch


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also schon öfters gemacht, daher keine Probleme damit.



Dito.


----------



## ich98 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 21.09.2005 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2005 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alles kein Problem, nur übertakte ich auch Prinzip nichts, da die Gefahr besteht die scheiße brennt weg oder so. Hab ich auch noch nie gemacht.


----------



## minusxzero (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Trau mir so einiges zu aber man kann ja nur eine Antwort auswählen.Übertakten ist so eine Sache und im Bios fummel ich auch nich so gern rum (hab 1-2 einstellungen gemacht aber die hab ich von nem Kumel übernommen) aber die Firmwaregeschichte OS neuinstall und partitionieren is locker drin und mein ISDN sowie mein jetzigen DSL Anschluß hab ich selbst eingerichtet das mit dem Grafikkarten Treiber is glaub ich ein Witz oder!?


----------



## Dimebag (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				ich98 am 21.09.2005 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> alles kein Problem, nur übertakte ich auch Prinzip nichts, da die Gefahr besteht die scheiße brennt weg oder so. Hab ich auch noch nie gemacht.


Also traust du es dir nicht zu. *g*


----------



## Zugluft (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Grafikkarte übertakten nachdem dabei meine Hercules 9500Pro für 3 Tage kaputt war (erst im PC meines Bruders hat sie wieder funktioniert - Hab mir in der Zeit eine neue gekauft) - ich weiss bis heute nicht wo ich den Fehler gemacht habe.


----------



## Christian2510 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Bis auf BIOS-Update geht's eigentlich ..


----------



## ich98 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Dimebag am 21.09.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 21.09.2005 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sah keine sinn, hab jetzt den Haken bei Grafikkarten übertakten gesetzt.,


----------



## Thomsn (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Ich hab noch nie ein BIOS update per Diskette gemacht; keine Ahnung, ob ich das könnte. 
Nur mal mit nem Windows Tool, aber das gibt's / geht ja nicht überall.

W-LAN wüsst ich auch nicht - und es wird mit Sicherheit noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich mal mit sowas in Kontakt komme.
...weiß nicht mal, was ich damit anfangen sollte. 

Firmware auch noch nie aktuallisiert - das werde ich jedoch mal in Angriff nehmen, da mein 32X Brenner manche CD-R-Rohlinge nur mit 24X beschreibt.


----------



## Gunter (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Thomsn am 21.09.2005 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch nie ein BIOS update per Diskette gemacht; keine Ahnung, ob ich das könnte.
> Nur mal mit nem Windows Tool, aber das gibt's / geht ja nicht überall.
> 
> W-LAN wüsst ich auch nicht - und es wird mit Sicherheit noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich mal mit sowas in Kontakt komme.
> ...weiß nicht mal, was ich damit anfangen sollte.


genauso siehts aus


----------



## RLBob (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Thomsn am 21.09.2005 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> W-LAN wüsst ich auch nicht - und es wird mit Sicherheit noch eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich mal mit sowas in Kontakt komme.
> ...weiß nicht mal, was ich damit anfangen sollte.


Deswegen würde ich es mir trotzdem zutrauen 

Ich mach alles selbst


----------



## skicu (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

langweilig.. ich hab jetz sachen erwartet wie "per ADO Verbindung eine ODBC Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank simulieren" .. *g*
oder .. "Produktivsystem ohne Ausfallzeiten auf Backup-Server verschieben"..


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Erinner mich noch an die ersten Versuche im Bios zur Zeit des Mauerfalls. Das war vielleicht ein Spaß, im Endeffekt einfach blind drauf los experimentiert bis nichts mehr funktionierte, hehe.


----------



## memphis76 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Gemacht hab ich alles schon, daher "Weiß nicht, keine Angabe" angeklickt. Mit W-LAN hab ich die wenigsten Erfahrungen, also werd ich da evtl. auf jemanden zurückgreifen müssen, falls ich es alleine nicht schaffen sollte. Aber rantrauen würde ich mich an allem ...


----------



## Matze04 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

[x]Bios updaten

Hab ich zwar schon mal gemacht, würde ich aber nur im absoluten Mussfall noch mal machen.


----------



## Blackknight (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Traue mir alles zu, das meiste mache ich auch, da ich meine PC selber zusammenstelle und natürlich auch selbst zusammenbaue und einstelle.

Was ich nicht mache ist  Übertakten, allgemein. Lieber kaufe ich mir schnellere Hardware.


----------



## Dumbi (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

[x] Prozessor übertakten
Habe ich noch nie gemacht, werd ich wahrscheinlich auch nie (selber) machen.
Der Rest ist kein Problem.


----------



## Gunter (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				skicu am 22.09.2005 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> langweilig.. ich hab jetz sachen erwartet wie "per ADO Verbindung eine ODBC Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank simulieren" .. *g*
> oder .. "Produktivsystem ohne Ausfallzeiten auf Backup-Server verschieben"..


ich frag mich nur, was diese option auf einer computerspiel-seite verloren hätte


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Alles schonmal gemacht, bis auf WLAN-Einrichten: daher habe ich das mal angekreuzt, obwohl es nicht so kompliziert sein dürfte.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Gunter am 22.09.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 22.09.2005 08:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schihschuh wollte nur prollen.


----------



## fraGGer8904 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

wozu gibts eigendlich das internet? 
man kann jeden scheiß bei google suchen wenn ma wissen willst wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Anbei (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Zutrauen tue ich mir das alles, aber ob danach mein PC noch funktioniert ist eine andere Frage


----------



## _Slayer_ (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Naja, mit 'ner vernünftigen Anleitung würde ich mir wohl auch die Dinge zutrauen, die ich bisher noch nie gemacht habe (BIOS-Update). Ob das dann auch klappt, ist allerdings fraglich. 
Aber: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Grappa11 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.09.2005 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 22.09.2005 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat er fein gemacht


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (23. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also schon öfters gemacht, daher keine Probleme damit.



Ebenfalls, abgesehen von Firmware updates. Die habe ich zwar nie durchgeführt, aber nachdem ich mit den anderen genannten Arbeiten keine Probleme hatte würde ich das wohl auch hinbekommen.


----------



## genickschuss (24. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

  zutrauen tu ich mir alles, 

habe alles schon gemacht und auch genug vernichtet,
ob ich alles auch wirklich drauf hab is ne andere frage,

mit dem richtigen geld ausstaffiert klappts sicher.

...aber sobald man klamm ist und mit behelfsmitteln dritter wahl rumexperimentiert wirds echt hart...und da habe ich, wie schon gesagt genug angerichtet da war ich hardware killa nr1!!!


----------



## maxx2003 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 21.09.2005 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2005 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch mal Dito.


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (25. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				maxx2003 am 25.09.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 21.09.2005 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und nochmal dito


----------



## skicu (27. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Grappa11 am 23.09.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 22.09.2005 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


find ich auch 

*nen bug in der forensoftware gefunden hab*
ich seh die dunkelblauen leisten, die die prozentzahlen grafisch darstellen, nich mehr.. Firefox 1.5 beta, Win2000 SP4, Adblock installiert aber für pcg keine Filter

Kann ja bei Bedarf n Sternie mal ins Bugforum schreiben, wenn ich Lust hab, mach ich auch noch n Screenshot.. 

edit:
Screenshot.


----------



## tommyh (28. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

bios update hab ich zwar schon zwei mal hinter mir aber der angstschweiss sitzt mir jedesmal wieder im nacken erst nach dem ersten reboot entspannd sich meine lage wieder.... auch wenn es schon viel besser als früher geworden ist birgt es immer noch gefahren das es das ganze system still legt wenn beim bios update was schief geht....und man liest ja nicht umsonst jeden tag in sämtlichen foren......"nach bios update bleibt bildschirm schwarz" 


aber machen tu ichs schon wenn man nicht drum rum kommt......


----------



## Gorazul (29. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Software-Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Ich hab alles schon gemacht. Sind ja nicht so schwere sachen.

Solange sich das Grafigkartentreiber Installieren auf "ATI & Linux" bezieht   
Also unter S.U.S.E. Linux hab ich es noch nie hinbekommen, obwohl ich schon 12 tutorials gelesen hab.


----------

